# Raw vs .ARW



## magicianstouch (Mar 26, 2009)

Any one else with a Sony come across this issue?

When i shoot RAW files, it is saved as a .ARW file, which sony says is an Extension of the RAW file, but my Paint Shop Pro, (no photoshop yet) cannot open it. The only thing that can is sony's program. 

Has anyone else run into this?

Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 26, 2009)

Every camera model's raw files are different...and the software needs to be updated for those new cameras.  For example: a few times a year, Adobe updates it's Camera RAW program that opens RAW files for Photoshop.  

I don't know much about PSP...but you may need to update it, in order to open your RAW files...if that is even possible.

The apternative is to use a separate program, like your Sony Software, then save the image into a format that can be opened in PSP (TIFF, JPEG etc).


----------



## ittv (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes indeed, sony name their raw files *.ARW and you will need to use the software that came with your camera or update the Camera Raw version in photoshop


----------



## magicianstouch (Mar 26, 2009)

okay, I bought it off ebay and got a great deal, and I was starting to wonder if it was a fake or some such bad luck. 

Thanks. I have PSP7, so it is real old, but I found it in the computer room and will do till I scrape up the cash for Photoshop.

Thanks again


----------



## ittv (Mar 26, 2009)

If you do not mind, which model did you get and at what price?


----------



## 2ART (Mar 26, 2009)

magicianstouch said:


> Any one else with a Sony come across this issue?
> 
> When i shoot RAW files, it is saved as a .ARW file, which sony says is an Extension of the RAW file, but my Paint Shop Pro, (no photoshop yet) cannot open it. The only thing that can is sony's program.
> 
> ...


 
Hi
'ARW' is Sony's RAW file-name extension. There is an app called 
Silkypix which can develop ARW files. A 30 day trial download is 
available for MAC OSX/Vista etc...via one of the usual download
sites on the web.


----------



## AlexColeman (Mar 26, 2009)

Why save for CS4? Many sources have it online in a less scrupulous way.


----------

